# What would YOU buy next?



## Hampster (Jan 14, 2012)

I just finally got my 1st DSLR. Having a few accessories that are still relevant from the old IX Lite (yes, APS!) I chose the T2i. I have a EF 55-200 USM lens and a remote switch that still work. What's next? Flash? 50mm lens? Something else? Give me feedback, people and I will do the same for you.


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 14, 2012)

It all depends on you. What do you need? Where do your skills fall in? I'd guess probably a wide angle lens, but if you are shooting all long zoom that won't fit you worth a darn. BUdget is nice too. 
Probably most of all all new DSLR owners need a calibrator.  What you are seeing isn't true to anything and your images on your computer are pretty much garbage if you aren't calibrated.


----------



## Tony S (Jan 14, 2012)

Again... what's your budget?  What I might get may not be the same thing you would get based on how much you would spend.  I tend to over spend on things and worry about it later, now that I've set that bar, I would sell the lens you have now and get a 70-200 2.8 IS II

  Another thing that most folks like to know when suggesting equipment is what is the main subject you will be shooting.  My above recommendation is no good at all if you are only shooting pictures in your living room.


----------



## Hampster (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! Tony, you do tend to overspend. It was a stretch for me just buying the T2i. I don't think I'll be dropping 2 G's on a lens any time soon


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jan 15, 2012)

Flash or a tripod...


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 15, 2012)

I would buy a $100 50mm lens.


----------



## D.Page (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi! As has been pointed out, what you should get next very much depends on the type of photography you want to do. For instance, if it's Landscape Photography, then a wide-angle lens would come in handy, as would a sturdy tripod and maybe a set of ND grads. If it's Portrait Photography, then maybe a 50mm or 85mm prime lens (with a relatively large maximum aperture) and a flashgun with eg the Gary Fong Lightsphere Collapsible diffuser, maybe a reflector or an inexpensive backdrop. Let me know your type(s) of photography and I can maybe help a little more. One thing that I do find indispensible, however, is Photoshop. I bought the current version of Elements at the time, Elements 8 (although Elements 10 is the latest) and it was money so well spent. I don't know how much it costs in the states - I live in London, UK, where it cost me £60 (approx. 92 US$) when it was the current version, and Elements 10 is about the same price at the moment, over here.


----------



## Chann (Jan 15, 2012)

I would get a wider lens.  If your on a tight budget then something like the Sigma 17-70 is nice. 
If you do not need a wide lens then you probably do not shoot landscapes and would benefit from owning a flash.


----------



## OregonT3i (Jan 15, 2012)

MLeek, just out of curiosity, what do you mean by a calibrator? I have never heard of this before. Does it calibrate the image sensor in your camera for more lifelike color rendition, or something similar to that? Could you possibly provide a link that describes it? I would just like to do some reading about it. Thanks.


----------



## iresq (Jan 16, 2012)

She was talking about a calibration tool for your monitor.


----------



## pburwell (Jan 17, 2012)

In my opinion, there is no better place to spend money in photography than on quality glass.  My advice?  Buy the nicest (a Canon pro-level "L" lens) lens that you can afford that fits into the type of photography you are looking at doing.  The difference it makes in terms of resolution, sharpness, contrast and saturation is significant.

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## bazooka (Jan 17, 2012)

I shouldn't answer questions like this.  It seems everytime I post "what I would buy next", no matter how far out of my budget it is, I somehow end up owning it within a month.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 17, 2012)

If you don't know you don't need it


----------

